# Penis Size - tangent



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

Reading the thread on penis size made me wonder if people really know the size of their own or their partner's penis?

I suspect that every man has measured at some point, but do women really have an (accurate) sense as to how big their SO's penis?

Men, have you measured?

Woman, have you?

Just curious.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Measured? Yes.

My partner measured me? No. But she's had several very up close and personal experiences with it to know how big it is.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never measured a penis with a ruler.I judge big and small and just right on whether or not it hurts me.
big is bad for me.small can be dealt with and happily accepted.

just right is the ideal,I believe the just right measurement would be something like 7" if I had to guess based on the last "just right" penis I experienced.with a slight upward curve


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I've never measured a penis with a ruler.I judge big and small and just right on whether or not it hurts me.
> big is bad for me.small can be dealt with and happily accepted.
> 
> just right is the ideal,I believe the just right measurement would be something like 7" if I had to guess based on the last "just right" penis I experienced.with a slight upward curve


love your comments! but i think 7 is a little big


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

what don't all women keep a ruler by the bed for just such an occasion. excuse me babe I just need a measurment......sorry but ahhhh you don't make the cut .....NEXT


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I've never measured a penis with a ruler.I judge big and small and just right on whether or not it hurts me.
> big is bad for me.small can be dealt with and happily accepted.
> 
> just right is the ideal,I believe the just right measurement would be something like 7" if I had to guess based on the last "just right" penis I experienced.with a slight upward curve


I thought the measurement women were more interested in was girth, not length. Unless that was girth, in which case, congrats to you!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I've never measured a penis with a ruler.I judge big and small and just right on whether or not it hurts me.
> big is bad for me.small can be dealt with and happily accepted.
> 
> just right is the ideal,I believe the just right measurement would be something like 7" if I had to guess based on the last "just right" penis I experienced.with a slight upward curve


Dang! that's me out of the picture.

But I am enthusiastic with what I do have


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> what don't all women keep a ruler by the bed for just such an occasion. excuse me babe I just need a measurment......sorry but ahhhh you don't make the cut .....NEXT


I don't think they'd be as interested in a ruler as they would a ring size measurer for a man's unit.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I thought the measurement women were more interested in was girth, not length. Unless that was girth, in which case, congrats to you!


i was talking length.I do enjoy a decent girth but it isn't usually an issue.my ex had what I'd consider a thin penis but I still felt it and enjoyed it.if I had to guess I'd say his was somewhere between 5"-6" in length.I never complained


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

Never broke out the rule either myself, just used judgement & comparison


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> I don't think they'd be as interested in a ruler as they would a ring size measurer for a man's unit.


width is better than length ........cloth ruler, my wife is a seamstress. LOL


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Just tell her it's 7 1/2 inches, she won't know any different.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I measured, because I bought a dildo for my W once, one I thought was about my size. It seemed huge to me when it arrived, even though in the size description it sounded about right. 

So, I took up a tape measure, and discovered a 7.5 inch long with 5 3/4" girth is hella bigger than my 6 3/4 to 7" and 5.5 girth. So, I bought another based on those measurements. There is a big difference in that little bit of measurement. 

W says I'm "so big". Heard it before, but I always thought I was average to maybe slightly above average? I'm guessing my girth is why that seems so. Never had any complaints, so am guessing I'm good, regardless of the actual numbers. 

My guess is a lot of guys exagerate slightly, and women just go by what they're told. And a slight error in guestimation or whatnot can really skew things. Every time I see those two dildos in the drawer, seperated by 1/2" in length and 1/4" in girth, it's a little surprising how much bigger the "slightly larger" one actually is. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Risc (Nov 3, 2012)

I measured ...and it is 7inches ... I tried sheer willpower to make it 7 1/2 but no luck... I have been with 3-4 women who's partners where all smaller and they loved it .. they though he was a monster.. It was all very uplifting to my ego...


----------



## Risc (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a friend that told me his wife wanted 6 inchs ... he says he just gives her his twice...


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I've never measured, but I think it's approximately 6.24356 inches.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

donny64 said:


> I measured, because I bought a dildo for my W once, one I thought was about my size. It seemed huge to me when it arrived, even though in the size description it sounded about right.
> 
> So, I took up a tape measure, and discovered a 7.5 inch long with 5 3/4" girth is hella bigger than my 6 3/4 to 7" and 5.5 girth. So, I bought another based on those measurements. There is a big difference in that little bit of measurement.
> 
> ...





Risc said:


> I measured ...and it is 7inches ... I tried sheer willpower to make it 7 1/2 but no luck... I have been with 3-4 women who's partners where all smaller and they loved it .. they though he was a monster.. It was all very uplifting to my ego...


Got me beat guys.

Guess I'll just hang my head in shame and never bother women with my tiny appendage again.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Apparently there is an official technique to making the measurement. Really. But I have not tried it. The girth thing sounds painful to measure with a metal tape measure which is all I own.

My wife attended one of those sex toy parties, like Tupperware, which she called F*ckerware. They had examples for comparison, and she happily told me that I am bigger than average according to the examples.

I bet they purposely under estimate size on those labels so all the wives can tell their hubbies they are bigger than average...


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't officially measured it but judging by my hand size in relation to his penis - I'd say it's about 7 inches. It's not too thick but it works quite nicely. 

Now that I've done that visual, it's time for me to leave work early and go 'measure' it again.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I've measured my own wife has never measured and she has no clue. I ask her one time how many inches she thought it was she was off by a good bit. I'm betting most women if they had to give a actual inch measurement would average 1 inch off


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

homebuilder said:


> I've measured my own wife has never measured and she has no clue. I ask her one time how many inches she thought it was she was off by a good bit. I'm betting most women if they had to give a actual inch measurement would average 1 inch off


Even though it really doesn't matter, I still find myself hoping you'll say they average it one inch higher


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Even though it really doesn't matter, I still find myself hoping you'll say they average it one inch higher


If it makes you feel any better, I just guesstimated what I would think my husband is, and when I pulled out the ruler it scared me! Surely its not that big!!!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

CO_MOM said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just guesstimated what I would think my husband is, and when I pulled out the ruler it scared me! Surely its not that big!!!


It's weird. I know, from both reading on here and talks with my fiancee, that my size is fine. I also know that, in general, length doesn't matter (maybe if the guy was to long or really short, but for 90% it doesn't matter).

That said, I still get some satisfaction from knowing I'm a bit above the average from what I've read, and I get a bit disappointed when I know I'm not the largest my fiancee has had.

I guess men are just programmed to think the size of the hammer is important no matter what, even though a regular hammer can pound a nail just as well (and actually even better) then a sledgehammer.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Haven't heard about my undersized unit since my ex handed me my walking papers. I think she judged mine by the first big one she ever sat on and was forever dedicated to finding even larger ones.
Apparently it doesn't become an issue worth mentioning until the relationship is over.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I measured my husband with a ruler. Not really sure how or why that came about lol


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Married 21 years and I've never measured. I did guess (and was wrong) and yes I went one inch bigger. He volunteered the measurement but I already knew he was average so I didn't feel the need to verify.

I'm quite enamored with his 'unit' - it's dimensions are unimportant to me.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm quite enamored with his 'unit' - it's dimensions are unimportant to me.


This is exactly how I feel, so an actual number doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I have measured. My wife has measured me too.

I'm apparently big enough to give her orgasms.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

I believe I am 'average' at 6" length and 5" circumference.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Even though it really doesn't matter, I still find myself hoping you'll say they average it one inch higher 

My wife did guess 1 inch bigger I just smiled and said I wish I was that big. My wife also said it would be very hard to know how large a man just by feel and not seeing it. I called BS on her. what do you women think do you have to see a man penis to know how big he is? ( I think she was telling me a lie to hide the fact that one of her exes was alot bigger than me and didn't want to tell me so she said I never actually saw it.)


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Unfortunately my penis is just like a new born baby.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
7 1/2 lbs in weight and 10 inches round the head.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> i was talking length.I do enjoy a decent girth but it isn't usually an issue.my ex had what I'd consider a thin penis but I still felt it and enjoyed it.if I had to guess I'd say his was somewhere between 5"-6" in length.I never complained


your ex sounds just like me: woo hoo!


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> I haven't officially measured it but judging by my hand size in relation to his penis - I'd say it's about 7 inches. It's not too thick but it works quite nicely.
> 
> Now that I've done that visual, it's time for me to leave work early and go 'measure' it again.


happy measuring  lucky partner you have


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

williamjones said:


> Woman, have you?


My wife did once. She said it was four and a half tongue lengths.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

No I never have and never will and I can't figure out why anybody would since IT NOT GOING TO GROW and bigger,what you see is what you get in this case.Its not like guys with big ones worked for to get them or guys with small ones lost the lottery .

I just say mine is a fitter,its fits nicely where it needs to and [KNOCK ON WOOD] it has never let me down.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I've never measured a penis with a ruler.I judge big and small and just right on whether or not it hurts me.
> big is bad for me.small can be dealt with and happily accepted.
> 
> just right is the ideal,I believe the just right measurement would be something like 7" if I had to guess based on the last "just right" penis I experienced.with a slight upward curve


Yeah, well, I am a fraction of an inch under 7" long (no e-stats) AND i have an upward curve, and my wife _still_ lays there like a dead fish, so I guess she needs something resembling a baseball bat to float her boat


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

SpurnedLonelyHusband-From what you say I don't think you wife would get into it if a guy had 15 inches,a dead fish is a dead fish


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

donny64 said:


> My guess is a lot of guys exagerate slightly, and women just go by what they're told. And a slight error in guestimation or whatnot can really skew things. Every time I see those two dildos in the drawer, seperated by 1/2" in length and 1/4" in girth, it's a little surprising how much bigger the "slightly larger" one actually is.


I always measured with a soft tape measure, my estranged had a 6" girth 

I have never used dildo


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife has measured the "stallion"...as a man, I should say that she used a yardstick, but in reality, she used a flexible, cloth tape measure. I grew up in Texas, and have NO complaints with my God given size!!....My wife is quite happy, and that is all that matters. 

When I was going to puberty, of course I measured it many times. I remember some of my friends even verbally comparing themselves to each other. I didn't bother with that. I do remember one girlfriend in High School was quite impressed that she could hang a towel on it...


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Most women have no idea how big, or small, a penis is. Two different men, with similar penis sizes, can be judged as being radically different depending on the look of the penis, the curve, and how it looks against the body. A lean, shorter man, with a decently girthed 6.5er might look larger than a man who is heavier, and taller, but with a similar penis. 

Most guys don't really judge size well, nevermind women.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Fellas, here is a great tool you can use to input your penis size and see visually how you measure up against other sizes:

All penises are computer generated!

The Visualiser - The **** Comparison site


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

williamjones said:


> Reading the thread on penis size made me wonder if people really know the size of their own or their partner's penis?
> 
> I suspect that every man has measured at some point, but do women really have an (accurate) sense as to how big their SO's penis?
> 
> ...


My husband never did, *I DID*. I like to have a handle on things. 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

He is Mr Average.. but I say a Blessing...when we 1st got married, we had trouble "getting it in" - for months. Back then I think I would have died had he been any bigger. He's my perfect fit ~ also I've orgasmed every single time (seriously 99.9%) since we've been together ...it's all very very goooood. 

That's why I feel like this every night >>










And he's smiling like this >>


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

women don't know how big it is ever! just about

always overestimate or way underestimate. I've found blogs were women more than a handful are bragging about their husbands and there +8 inchers. 

given what is fact about the human male population and penis sizes that is extremely unlikely and likely their hubby's are 6 inches maybe 7 inch on a good day.

sorry if i offend any females its just women tend to have trouble with spatial ability in tests.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

jaquen said:


> All penises are computer generated!


OMG what will the tech gurus come up with next?

Hope there are no software bugs in mine.


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

I can give you the schpeel about "motion of the ocean"... forget size. talent counts. If it's too small? Compliment foreplay with a dildo.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

TCSRedhead said:


> I haven't officially measured it but judging by my hand size in relation to his penis - I'd say it's about 7 inches. It's not too thick but it works quite nicely.
> 
> Now that I've done that visual, it's time for me to leave work early and go 'measure' it again.


85% of all TAM husbands are exactly 7". Amazing statistic.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> 85% of all TAM husbands are exactly 7". Amazing statistic.


And the other 15 are well above that.:scratchhead:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm less than 7 in long and less that 6 in girth. Proudly deficient.

What I lack in stature I make up for in dildos.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Measured before, but the wife hasn't.
In the past, she has stated that I'm huge, while I think I'm about average, maybe slightly above. From the porn I've watched and compared, I think my assessment is fairly accurate.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> 85% of all TAM husbands are exactly 7". Amazing statistic.


Funny thing was I DID go home that day and informally measure with my hands and it was just shy of that. I'm a lucky girl! 

It shouldn't surprise you, that's about average. That's why I kinda giggle at the male obsession about this topic. There's not THAT much variation I've seen other than a couple of exceptions on each side of the spectrum.

Too big = painful
Too small = Can be made up in various OTHER enjoyable ways


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

depends on when how and who is measuring it.....

the difference is usually a few inches depending on arousal.....

then you could be getting out of cold water with the freightened turtle thing goin on...


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

women run screaming from it, the earth quakes and buildings topple...

sure. 

do bees have penises?
and LAWL the visualizer! 
i compared me to lexinton steele and i cant really fathom a woman that saw that thing about to go to town and wouldnt faint. hahaha
reminds me of that episode of weeds..."dont forget to breathe"


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry boys, size DOES matter: Scientific journal confirms men's worst bedroom fear | Mail Online


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> 85% of all TAM husbands are exactly 7". Amazing statistic.


At my absolute horniest, I'm about 7". I'd say I'm normally around 6.5". Sometimes, I wish I was smaller so my wife could enjoy sex more. Imagine that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

naga75 said:


> women run screaming from it, the earth quakes and buildings topple...
> 
> sure.
> 
> ...


Right! I was feeling all puffed up in all the categories, but then when you get past the first couple porn star comparisons all that hot air gets totally sucked out! :rofl:

Though, to be fair, male porn stats are traditionally inflated. Most guys in porn are above average, yes, but not by that much.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Rags said:


> Sorry boys, size DOES matter: Scientific journal confirms men's worst bedroom fear | Mail Online


There are so many shortcomings (pun intended) with that study. Most significant, it's based on a questionnaire with no apparent attempt to check on the reports. There's no way to know whether a woman who was satisfied by her partner's sexual performance mistakenly attributed that satisfaction to a larger penis simply because of preconceptions from what she's heard over the years. These women didn't whip out a tape measure each time to measure good and bad penises!

There are countless controlled studies showing that eyewitness testimony is inherently unreliable. I put this in the unreliable eyewitness testimony category.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> At my absolute horniest, I'm about 7". I'd say I'm normally around 6.5". Sometimes, I wish I was smaller so my wife could enjoy sex more. *Imagine that*.


I'll pass on that. Thanks. But my comment was about the absurdity of the claims statistically. It would seem that few women on TAM will comment about their husband unless they are 7". What is my point? That most have no clue what 7" really is. Also some women like to make other women jealous ... anyway they can.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Good topic, but sorry, people. I've got English fourth period and my dad said I'd lose my allowance if I flunk it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

157.48 x 139.7 = 0.0.0.0.0.yes


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

yes the size matters....depending on the women. What satisfies one woman would bore the hell out of another. Just gotta find the right fit. I'm above average based on all this 7 inch talk......but I have had 2 women I can remember who made me feel insecure......needless to say the sex was not all that great.

The smart woman knows to make sure her man feels secure, cause nothin kills a boner like thinking about **** like that during sex.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

so, don't have a 12 inch "Mr big as she called it" dildo or talk about how HUGE your ex was if you ever want your man to be secure.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm going to say that I have never formally measured my husband. However, I know his is the most perfect, awesome penis ever. It has length, it has girth, it's my favorite toy!! (provided he wasn't deployed and we weren't having issues). 

My opinion: 10 Inches or bigger would make me run scared out of my mind as I am a smaller girl. I can tell you now...that would HURT! Not fun.

Girth is always a plus for me!

Too small: Sorry but for me, there IS a such thing. I've encountered it with an ex. I mean 3in Hard, no girth, no skill with hands/mouth. ugh. 

TMI? sorry.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

TCSRedhead said:


> Funny thing was I DID go home that day and informally measure with my hands and it was just shy of that. I'm a lucky girl!
> 
> It shouldn't surprise you, that's about average. That's why I kinda giggle at the male obsession about this topic. There's not THAT much variation I've seen other than a couple of exceptions on each side of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


Actually, 7" is well above average according to pretty much every size survey. I'm not going to look them all up now, but most of the stats I've seen place a legit 7" at somewhere between the 90th to 98th percentile. The earliest one I recall reading placed 90% between 5-7, with just about 5% below 5 and 5% above 7. Most penises are under 7 inches in length and 5 inches in girth. 8 inch lengths and 6 inch girths are very uncommon, and despite porno claims and e-inches, there is little if any proof of the existence of 12 or even 10-inchers.

If 85% of TAM husbands were 7 inches, it certainly would be "surprising" statistically. Most likely, 85% of TAM husband are < 6.5 inches.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

martyc47 said:


> is little if any proof of the existence of 12 or even 10-inchers.


This isn't true. Jonah Falcon is on record with a certified penis size of 13.5 inches.

And of course there are 10 inch penises. It's odd that you would suggest those penis sizes are some kind of myth.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

jaquen said:


> This isn't true. Jonah Falcon is on record with a certified penis size of 13.5 inches.
> 
> And of course there are 10 inch penises. It's odd that you would suggest those penis sizes are some kind of myth.


The only person who has claimed that is Jonah himself. He has never presented a measured pic, and none of these mysterious certifiers has ever supported his claim.

I have seen a pic where he tried to equate his length to the inside length of his forearm, which even that may have been a stretch. I am a tall guy with long limbs, XL gloves, size 13 shoes. The inside of my forearm measures 10.25" extended and approx 9" bent. Some of the biggest guys in porn are shorter than a 5' females bent forearm, as captured in pics/vids, and many of them are 8-9"...starting at the 2" mark with the ruler at strange angles.

I have never seen a measured 10" in porn, including "monster" size niche sites. They often have tiny girls measure guys, who are some of the biggest in porn mind you, and they are usually around 7 inches when you subtract the 2- 4 inches of the ruler that is inevitably measuring some other body part or the air.

There is a site called "Large Penis Support Group"..where all kinds of big guys post their pics. I believe there has been a call for anyone to post a measured 10-incher. Keep in mind these are guys who brag endlessly about their sizes and have no problem posing with Pringles Can, shampoo bottles, dollar bills, whatever object they can compare to. AND these guys could be called HUGE with no exaggeration. Yet, not a single one has produced a measured 10" penis. The 8-incher seems to be around the max proof.

Further, I don't believe any of the reputable size studies have found a penis over 9". I'm not saying this means they don't exist..but there is really no proof.

So I stand by my main point, which is well corroborated by studies and experiences of people who can actually measure ( sorry, but if you show most women a 7" penis they will think its 9 or 10. Some guys walking around with legit 8"- which is HUGE- have remarked how clueless partners claim they must be 12 or 13 inches and that they are "lying" when they give their true size. I guess because they are used to guys with 5" saying it's 10...). 7" or over is around 2-5% of the population. 8" is probably 1% or less. Almost anything over a legit 8" is rare. Double Digits would be very rare. As far as girth goes, a 6" girth is like the 99th percentile. The thickest prominent guy in porn, who does size-oriented BBC stuff, is around 7.5" long and 7" girth. Around 95% of men are less than 7" long and 5.5" in girth, based on measurements, not "porn inches" or hands/objects.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is just getting weird ...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah... :/


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll get Mrs Wysh to measure one day but I am just over 6.5 inches, so one of the few tiny guys on here.

But ultimately what matters to me is that Mrs Wysh says that what I have and the way I use it satisfies the heck out of her.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

The only size that matters is the size of your heart!!

OKAY SERIOUSLY!! LOL


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I'll get Mrs Wysh to measure one day but I am just over 6.5 inches, so one of the few tiny guys on here.
> 
> But ultimately what matters to me is that Mrs Wysh says that what I have and the way I use it satisfies the heck out of her.


6.5 not tiny. that is huge compared to me


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

williamjones said:


> 6.5 not tiny. that is huge compared to me


But the point is Mrs Wysh could care less. She likes what I have and what I do with it. She would like it if it was 5" or 7" the fact that it is attached to me is what she likes.

This is the same vibe that I am getting from all the other ladies on this forum.

Ummm wait let me rephrase that.

The other ladies on the forum all seem to say the same thing about their men. It's not the penis it's the man it's attached to.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm 8 inches.

Measurement starts at the taint, right?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Phew! That could have been dodgy!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread actually made me measure...for real. Anybody who knows me knows I always underestimate measurements....no seriously...I do.

Just over 6 inches long, and over 6.5 girth. I never thought I had that kind of girth because of the size of my and my wifes hands. I have huge hands, and my wife has loooooong fingers for a woman. But now I can sort of see the girth. Now if I can just get rid of the fat beer gut I can actually SEE the girth. LOL


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> I'm 8 inches.
> 
> Measurement starts at the taint, right?


:rofl:


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

My W never measured, but she overestimated by an inch or so. I was going to correct her, but never got around to it


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just secretly put my hand up next to it and then afterwards measure how long it was remembering where it ended. I guess I'm weird but all of the guys I have been with have been at least 7 or 8 inches. Only really small one was a ONS and it was the length a d width of my pinky finger. He didn't even try to get me off other than PIV and then the condom fell off because it was too big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Someone please....in the name of fairness....start a vagina size thread.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I measured my husband from base to tip the second time we were intimate, because the first time we had sex I was genuinely surprised by the length. I had never seen that size in person...but I loved it


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Imagine that. ALL the women who visit these boards with relationship problems are with men who are sporting larger than average sized genitalia.:lol:


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

And all the men are under or average size... very interesting

Maybe the under and average size men have sex issues because women aren't interested in a smaller than large size

And

Maybe the wives with husbands who have over average size penises are having sex issues because he thinks should enjoy the sex just because he has a large penis

Ah...statistics



hookares said:


> Imagine that. ALL the women who visit these boards with relationship problems are with men who are sporting larger than average sized genitalia.:lol:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes yes we have had this conversation before...honestly if you are under average would you really want your wife broadcasting it to strangers online? only the people whose spouses are bigger are going to respond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol, that's true diwali.
How many "good" wives are going to come on the board and say "my husband's got a really small penis but that's ok, I love it because all 3 inches belong to me". That would just be wrong :rofl:



diwali123 said:


> Yes yes we have had this conversation before...honestly if you are under average would you really want your wife broadcasting it to strangers online? only the people whose spouses are bigger are going to respond.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Someone do an anonymous poll!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

aribabe said:


> Lol, that's true diwali.
> How many "good" wives are going to come on the board and say "my husband's got a really small penis but that's ok, I love it because all 3 inches belong to me". That would just be wrong :rofl:
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wonder how many of these "good" women are forced to wear a size 16 or larger garment from the plus-size rack? The fact that the "little" guy can keep her well fed and a roof overhead must be too much for them to pass up.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I wasn't afraid to say I wasn't huge. I'm happy to be enthusiastic though!


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I wouldn't know hookares, at 5'4, 110lbs... I've honestly never even looked at the plus size rack but my husband's "big" guy does keep me well fed, housed, and sexually satisfied 




hookares said:


> I wonder how many of these "good" women are forced to wear a size 16 or larger garment from the plus-size rack? The fact that the "little" guy can keep her well fed and a roof overhead must be too much for them to pass up.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Someone please....in the name of fairness....start a vagina size thread.


:smthumbup: :smthumbup:


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

aribabe said:


> Well I wouldn't know hookares, at 5'4, 110lbs... I've honestly never even looked at the plus size rack but my husband's "big" guy does keep me well fed, housed, and sexually satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good for both of you. One advantage the internet affords us all is that verification of information isn't often forthcoming.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

well I've had a picture of both my husband and in my profile for a while, though I suppose you could always say that I just stole a picture of some random ethnic couple to pose as :rofl:

None the less,I'm only concerned about one particular penis... others are quite irrelevant to my life. I think men and the women they sleep with should all be happy with whatever they're working with.

Penis size isn't the end all, be all anyway. As long as you've got hands and a mouth, you should be able to work it out.



hookares said:


> Good for both of you. One advantage the internet affords us all is that verification of information isn't often forthcoming.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

aribabe said:


> well I've had a picture of both my husband and in my profile for a while, though I suppose you could always say that I just stole a picture of some random ethnic couple to pose as :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I took a look and let me say that I really hope that the bump in his pants is his knee...


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

lol, it's big but it's not that big...that would be kinda scary:rofl:



kingsfan said:


> I took a look and let me say that I really hope that the bump in his pants is his knee...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol, you killed this thread aribabe.

All us other guys have slunk off feeling inadequate with our tails between our legs (if they would reach)


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

lol..oh no...come back guys 




WyshIknew said:


> Lol, you killed this thread aribabe.
> 
> All us other guys have slunk off feeling inadequate with our tails between our legs (if they would reach)


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

It's all right, we've licked our emotional wounds and rebuilt our shattered, fragile egos and returned.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

oh good 




WyshIknew said:


> It's all right, we've licked our emotional wounds and rebuilt our shattered, fragile egos and returned.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think as you intimated earlier aribabe, at the end of the day, as long as the two of you in a relationship are happy with what you have and the way you use it then that's all that counts.

The most important thing isn't the penis it's the man it's attached to.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I think as you intimated earlier aribabe, at the end of the day, *as long as the two of you in a relationship are happy with what you have and the way you use it then that's all that counts.*
> 
> :iagree:absolutely agree with that:smthumbup::iagree:
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm glad we can agree on that!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

There sure is a lot of shade being thrown toward bigger guys...

Might be time to "man up" and get over it. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

jaquen said:


> There sure is a lot of shade being thrown toward bigger guys...
> 
> Might be time to "man up" and get over it.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Sorry don't understand the meaning of 'a lot of shade'


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Penis size isn't the end all, be all anyway. As long as you've got hands and a mouth, you should be able to work it out.


Quite true with the women I've met. I've not had complaints about size, but I will say I can do things with my hands that my d!ck could never do. W's first vaginal orgasm? Hands. W's first ejaculating orgasm? Hands. I've not had a woman have those "firsts" by penetration alone. It has happened, quite frequently via intercourse after the first time by hand, but the "firsts" are usually by hand. The W still prefers the feel of my penis, but there is no denying what can be done with talented hands and mouth. 

If I could just move my penis and feel with it the way I do with my hands, it would be awesome! :smthumbup: 

You don't need a big one to drive a woman crazy. But it doesn't handicap you either.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it is something that most women will never truly 'get' this thing about men and penis size.

There are two things that I have learned in regard to penis size.

1. Never stand next to the 'hung' guy in the communal showers.
2. Always stand next to the guy with a tiny one.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Are there any women here willing to talk about the differences in physical sensation between an average/below average man, and one with a large penis?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

jaquen said:


> There sure is a lot of shade being thrown toward bigger guys...
> 
> Might be time to "man up" and get over it.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Still don't understand the meaning of this phrase, a new one on me.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Also quick couple of questions/scenarios for the ladies.

Have you ever been in a relationship with a guy with a small to average penis and then later started a relationship with a guy with a larger one?
After the initial "wow";

Were you disappointed as the guy was a jerk who thought his larger penis meant automatic pleasure for you.

Overjoyed as it was actually quite amazing.

Not fussed as it was exactly the same just bigger.

Conversely;

Have you come from a relationship with a guy with a large penis and started a relationship with a guy with a small to average penis?

Was it a disappointment after being used to a large one?

Not a problem as the guy was a good lover?

Just the same as before but smaller?


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Also quick couple of questions/scenarios for the ladies.
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship with a guy with a small to average penis and then later started a relationship with a guy with a larger one?
> After the initial "wow";
> ...


*I may not be the best person to answer these questions as growing up I had sexual hang-ups and mental blocks that prevented me from fully enjoying my previous partners but I gave it a shot anyway. I wouldn't say that I was a prude by any means but I was repressed in many ways due to cultural and other beliefs before I got married. It's been the last 4 years that I can look back and appreciate some of my past experiences. *


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Also quick couple of questions/scenarios for the ladies.


I've only slept with a few men and by luck of the draw I've sampled all 3 kinds. As I'm typing I'm thinking of Goldilocks and the three penis's. LOL 

My first was HUGE, massive, well endowed so much so that I measured it. It hurt and I never once enjoyed sex with him in the 2 years we were together. This penis was too big. 

My second was TINY like 3 inches erect. He gave me my first orgasm vaginally. And while this penis was not too small - it ruins my story if I say so. 

I ended up with my husband who is average. He's an generous lover, great in bed and he rocks my world. This penis is perfect for me.

I don't judge a man's sexual prowess based on his penis size.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I've only slept with a few men and by luck of the draw I've sampled all 3 kinds. As I'm typing I'm thinking of Goldilocks and the three penis's. LOL
> 
> My first was HUGE, massive, well endowed so much so that I measured it. It hurt and I never once enjoyed sex with him in the 2 years we were together. This penis was too big.
> 
> ...


Great answer, it's what I expected really.

But did you sleep in the big bed, the medium size bed or the little baby bed


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> *I may not be the best person to answer these questions as growing up I had sexual hang-ups and mental blocks that prevented me from fully enjoying my previous partners but I gave it a shot anyway. I wouldn't say that I was a prude by any means but I was repressed in many ways due to cultural and other beliefs before I got married. It's been the last 4 years that I can look back and appreciate some of my past experiences. *


Another good answer, it just goes to show that it is mostly us men who are 'hung up' on the size issue.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Another good answer, it just goes to show that it is mostly us men who are 'hung up' on the size issue.


I've often wondered about when I'd hear women say "he's hung like a horse or he's packin" if they truly enjoyed it or because its cool to brag on their men and make other women jealous. But I can only judge by my own experiences and what some of my girlfriends have said in the past. None of them seemed like they were that concerned. I think the whole penis thing is equivalent to how women think men feel about their bodies.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Also quick couple of questions/scenarios for the ladies.
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship with a guy with a small to average penis and then later started a relationship with a guy with a larger one?yes
> After the initial "wow";
> ...


 penis size didn't matter if the guy had an unselfish way of making love.if he cared about my needs and was eager to please me he could have had a penis the size of my pinky and I would have worked with it somehow just based on what a turn on it is when a man just wants you to feel pleasure. of COURSE I had my ideal size in mind but that didn't make or break a good lovemaking session with anyone.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

williamjones said:


> Reading the thread on penis size made me wonder if people really know the size of their own or their partner's penis?
> 
> I suspect that every man has measured at some point, but do women really have an (accurate) sense as to how big their SO's penis?
> 
> ...


I have measured in the past just for curiosity... 6" long and 6" round and straight. Wife would not get that close to it with her face so she would never measure.


----------



## ladynsniffer (Oct 19, 2012)

Penis size threads are always interesting to me, especially when there are a lot of females adding their thoughts. My penis is way down at the small end of the scale, about 3 inches.

Women can measure a penis quite easily. If his erection disappears inside of one hand, it is small. If she can wrap two hands around it, average. More than two hands is huge. This also tells us the mosty important part of the equation, his erection. His size is not relevant for sex if he cannot get erect.

Every study I've read shows that 80 percent of males and females are quite happy with an average (5 to 7 inch) erection. Once that basic requirement is met, many other factors come in to play such as arousal, erections, frequency, romance, etc..

It's true that the whole package is important to a woman and not just penis size. But, in my experience, less than 4 inches is a deal breaker. Sure, there are "other" ways to pleasure a woman. And for a night or two that is quite sufficient. But, really? A whole lifetime of "other" sex?

Love these threads. Thank you to all the ladies who have participated.

Marcus


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

ladynsniffer said:


> Women can measure a penis quite easily. If his erection disappears inside of one hand, it is small. If she can wrap two hands around it, average. More than two hands is huge. This also tells us the mosty important part of the equation, his erection. His size is not relevant for sex if he cannot get erect.


I'm not sure I agree with this. If a woman has small hands, which many do, she might be able to grip the length of an average penis with two hands and still have room left over.

Now if you're a man, with typical man sized hands, and you can grip yourself with two hands and still have quite a bit left, that might be more telling.



ladynsniffer said:


> Every study I've read shows that 80 percent of males and females are quite happy with an average (5 to 7 inch) erection.


As has been mentioned several times in this, and similar, threads; a 7 inch penis is not "average". Don't set up actual average guys out there for disappointment by claiming a relatively long penis length as part of the averages.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

True. I believe studies have the average around 5.6 or 5.7 inches. 

But what is the conversion table for inches to e-inches?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm more interested in the averages for girth, not length. I suspect women are more interested in that number, too.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Also quick couple of questions/scenarios for the ladies.
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship with a guy with a small to average penis and then later started a relationship with a guy with a larger one?
> After the initial "wow";
> ...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> The real issue was the lack of self confidence and the fact that HE dwelt on his size obsessively.


I think there's three things I have learned to accept from reading these boards the past five months or so. To not be a push over, to have confidence in yourself and to not think that size of a unit matters near as much as the man behind it.

I think I can safely say the past months I have become a better lover simply because I feel much more confident in bed. Before I was thinking my fiancee was missing out on something because I knew I wasn't the biggest she had before (I asked) and didn't always take her at face value when she told me what I have works just fine. I thought she had to be lying or at least not being 100% honest. Now, due to threads like this one, I get a real sense that while size is nice (to a degree) that it really is the man behind it and the attention he's putting forward that means the most, by quite a bit. 

So thank you to the woman out there. At least one of us men won't be so obsessed about his size anymore!


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> True. I believe studies have the average around 5.6 or 5.7 inches.
> 
> But what is the conversion table for inches to e-inches?


normal = so big women cry out in fear when they see it.

lol.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

naga75 said:


> normal = so big women cry out in fear when they see it.
> 
> lol.


In that case, I'm so big women cry out in fear when they see it


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> I think there's three things I have learned to accept from reading these boards the past five months or so. To not be a push over, to have confidence in yourself and to not think that size of a unit matters near as much as the man behind it.
> 
> I think I can safely say the past months I have become a better lover simply because I feel much more confident in bed. Before I was thinking my fiancee was missing out on something because I knew I wasn't the biggest she had before (I asked) and didn't always take her at face value when she told me what I have works just fine. I thought she had to be lying or at least not being 100% honest. Now, due to threads like this one, I get a real sense that while size is nice (to a degree) that it really is the man behind it and the attention he's putting forward that means the most, by quite a bit.
> 
> So thank you to the woman out there. At least one of us men won't be so obsessed about his size anymore!


:iagree:

Seems like we have a lot in common:smthumbup:

I agree on the three principles you mentioned as common themes in this forum.

I also like the data some of you guys have found. I'm in the average range...but the upper average part of the range. :yay:


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the size of my average penis.

not to big not to small just right!

have a friend who is very small. but he is the funniest guy I know just fun to be around very whitty and personable. and has more women than you can shake a stick at.

when ever the topic come up he say yea but I have banged more women analy than you have banged regular and claims they like it better than regular sex.

he also say all women can deep throat him.

with all that said I think I'd still prefer my average size.

the size of your bank account can make up for short comming in the penis department. or so I've heard.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> In that case, I'm so big women cry out in fear when they see it


Hey me too. Imagine that. Haha. 
Seriously though i dont get the fuss over it or why guys are hung up on it. 
I mean, maybe if youre packin 2 inches i reckon i can understand maybe feeling inadequate. 
What you get is what you got. I guess if you dont have a bevy of instances of a woman asking "is it in yet?", you probably are worrying over nothing. 
K im not packing some huge tool but guess what every girl i have ever ha sex with has wanted to be my girlfriend lol. 
Im actually quite normal, IMO, but as others have posted, im a giving lover and got just enough to make it worth it down there LOL. 
What guy doesnt want a bigger wang? I want to win the lottery too, or retire at 40, but that aint gonna happen either...so why worry about it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

naga75 said:


> Seriously though i dont get the fuss over it or why guys are hung up on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it's sort of similar to how some women want bigger boobs, no matter what. They think bigger = better. Many men will tell you that bigger doesn't always mean better for breasts, but still a lot of women will say they wish they were bigger. Same with men and penis'... bigger doesn't = better, but a lot of men still want bigger because they think it does mean better.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think you are exactly right, KF.
My wife wishes her boobs were smaller. 
Anyone ever hear of (or are themselves) a guy who wanted a smaller johnson?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

I heard of a guy wanting a smaller willy.

but everyguy wants a big johnson


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, we all want a bigger handle, so we can get a firmer grip on our male selves!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It's best to just get off the hamster wheel, if at all possible. Trust me. I have what a lot of people would call a very enviable penis size, and still I sometimes long for an upgrade.

There grass always seems greener. 

I truly believe the kind of breakthrough Kingsfan is talking about is the best possible outcome for us all!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey guys...just remember the vagina is very flexible and designed to push something out of it the size of a moose head (with antlers of course!)

I think we can accommodate the majority of you  no matter how enormous you are.


----------

